# Internet Connection Sharing sharing is not working with XP and VMware as client.



## tamilnandhu (Apr 21, 2009)

hi,


I am using Broadband connection with ADSL modem. Previously i used the modem to authenticate the PPoE username and password.

*Current Setup*
now i configured my modem to bridge mode and created one PPoE connection in my XP box and doing the authentication in XP. - now internet is working well.


Secondly i installed VMware and installed another XP client in it.

I enabled the " Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection" and other two Check boxs in the Internet Connection Sharing section of my PPoE connection's Properties --> Advanced TAB.

Now my LAN IP of XP (Server machine) is changed to 192.168.0.1

Now i enabled the DHCP client option in my Client XP (VMware OS), and i created a new network connection (i.e. Connect to Internet --> Setup my connection manually --> Connect using a broadband connection that is always on )

I got 192.168.0.x IP for my client VMware XP assigned by DHCP with gw and DNS as 192.168.0.1. Moreover one Internet Gateway is displayed in the network connections of Client VMware XP ( which inherits the settings from my Server XP i.e.base OS)

*My Problem*

The issue is, when i ping from Client VMware XP to
192.168.0.1 --> Success
public IP assigned to my PPoE --> Success
Gateway of the PPoE --> failed ( Request timed OUT)
Any other public IP --> Request Timed OUT

Any host names like google.com, yahoo.com and techsupportforum.com -- Request Timed OUT but its able to fetch the IP of those hostnames.

When i checked with Ethreal, i found that the DNS quesry and responses are working fine which is UDP. but the ICMP and HTTP are not working where HTTP is TCP.

I have enabled the IP Forwarding in my Server XP's registry by "HKEY_L_M\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\"
IPEnableRouter vale to 1 .. but no luck 

i have seen many issues like mine is solved in this forum, so hope my issue also will get fixed. i have tried those solved things but still could not figure out the cause of my problem.

So please help me on solving this.

Thanks. ( Sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry for this big story :wink: )


----------



## grtraders (Mar 25, 2009)

First, Are you using Windows XP home Edition, then I think "IpEnableRouter" will not work. It is not possible as Microsoft has stripped this product off the facility you are trying to work on.

Second, using the ADSL modem to connect to the Internet was a better idea. Since using the "Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection" is a sort of NATed way XP uses to give other users access to the Internet, which may not work properly with the setup you have.

Thirdly, it is not possible to use the PPPoE software to connect to the Internet twice. Once you have connected via one PC, it is not possible to connect via another PC as the username is already in use and your ISP will probably ignore the second connection request. So you have to be in a LAN behind the modem (which connects to the Internet) to use the Internet. Basically PPPoE dialing if done, can only be used for a single PC.

Now coming to your problem. What you are trying to establish is trying to share the Internet on the VMware machine via the Server. 


-----------------------------------------
If you are comfortable with keeping the VMware machine on the same network, then the solution is pretty simple.

Configure your modem to connect to the Internet and lets say it has an IP address of 192.168.0.1
Configure your XP server machine (as you call it) a static IP of 192.168.0.2 with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 with Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
Configure your VMware Machine a static IP of 192.168.0.3 with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 with Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

In Vmware Server go to-
Host >> Virtual Network Settings >> Automatic Bridging >> Uncheck "Automatically choose an Available Physical Network Adapter to bridge to VMnet0"
Host Virtual Network Mapping >> VMnet0 >> Select you NIC connecting to the Modem.
Hit ok and reboot the Virtual Machine.

If your network is in place, you should be able to browse the Internet on the Virtual Machine.

---------------------------------------
If you are trying to connect to the Internet keeping the Virtual Machine on a different network, you must have XP professional and enable the following Registry key as already done by you.

http://www.petri.co.il/configuring_routing_in_w2k_pro_xp_pro.htm This link contains all the information to get you started.

Ravi.


----------

